# ASUS Maximus III Extreme - CMOS Error



## bconnerly (May 12, 2010)

**Refer to the bottom to see my complete setup**

So I just finished building my new pc.  Got everything plugged in and connected all the cables.
Turned it on and the MOBO lit up, fans were whirring.. but nothing on the screen..
After looking a little deeper, I noticed that the Q LED's on the MOBO are lighting up in order, (CPU, DRAM, VGA, BOOT DEVICE) but the VGA light is remaining lit up.  According to the manual, this indicates a VGA error.
So I pulled out the extra Graphics card, and decided to just get it up and stable running on one for now.. I took out 1 of my 3 sticks of 2GB Dimms, as I wasn't 100% sure the third stick was in the correct slot.
So running on one graphics card and 2 sticks (4GB Total) of DDR3 I'm still getting the same problem.
I decide to try out the ROG Connect thing so I could remote control the PC with my laptop. connecting my laptop to my new PC via the ROG Connect cable and slot in the I/O board on the back.. (btw what an awesome feature)
When running this ROG Connect on my laptop, I get the following sequence on the RC Poster.

Detect Memory
Check CPU
Load VGA BIOS
Initial USB
Detect HDD
Initial ROM
CMOS Error

The MOBO Q LED is still staying lit up on the VGA light.. But the ROG Connect RC program is telling me it's a "CMOS Error"..
I still get nothing on my monitor. (quick question: does it matter if I'm using a DVI or HDMI cable? cause i've tried both with the same results)
I've pulled more of the DIMMs, leaving just one 2GB stick, and then tried it in the A1 then B1 slots.  In the B1, obviously the boot gets hung on the detect memory.
I've tried using the Reset CMOS button on the back I/O panel in between all this troubleshooting still to no avail.

Any ideas? I've seen a couple of similar problems with the ASUS Maximus III Formula board, but still no solid solutions..


*Mobo* - ASUS Maximus III Extreme LGA 1156 Intel P55 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel
*CPU* - Intel Core i7-860 Lynnfield 2.8GHz LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80605I7860
*SSD* - Kingston SSDNow V Series SNV425-S2BD/128GB 2.5" Desktop Bundle 128GB SATA II Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
*RAM* - Crucial 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model CT3KIT25664BA1067
*GRAPHICS CARDS* -//DUAL// SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100282-2GVXSR Radeon HD 5850 (Cypress Pro) 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card w/ Eyefinity 
*BD ROM* - PLEXTOR Black BD Combo SATA Model PX-B320SA
*PSU* - COOLER MASTER Silent Pro 600 RS-600-AMBA-D3 600W ATX12V V2.3 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## overclocking101 (May 12, 2010)

maybe re flash the bios???


----------



## bconnerly (May 12, 2010)

I used the ROG Connect utility to flash the latest BIOS once already, but I can try again..

EDIT: Flashing the BIOS with 0705


----------



## bconnerly (May 12, 2010)

flashed BOTH BIOS with the 0705 firmware update. still nothing..


----------



## bconnerly (May 12, 2010)

I'm back.  And it's getting weirder.

I've pulled everything out of the case and laid the MOBO on a non-conductive surface.
I'm currently running:
1X 2GB DIMM (slot B1) note: i found out that with one stick, A1 or B1 works, as per the manual.
1X graphics card
1X 1TB Platter HDD (not the SSD I was using earlier)
1X USB Keyboard

and that's basically it. I still get the same results, UNLESS I start it up without the keyboard.  With no keyboard, the RC Poster on the ROG Connect utility reads the same list as before but goes further. (minus the Detect HDD)

Detect Memory
Check CPU
Load VGA BIOS
Initial USB
Initial ROM
CMOS Error (it hangs here for a few seconds)
BIOS Setup
Boot Successful

And it stops there.

So something is up with my keyboard.. I've tried it with and without the keyboard on both BIOS, I've plugged the keyboard into several different USB plugs in the back, and as long as the keyboard is plugged in, it never goes past the CMOS Error.
**Does it matter that I'm using a USB keyboard and not a PS/2 keyboard?**

BUT I'M STILL GETTING NOTHIGN ON MY DISPLAY

I have both a DVI cable and an HDMI cable plugged in. When I get the "Boot Successful" message, I switch back and forth from DVI to HDMI with no results.  I've tried all the different PCIe slots with no results. I've tried both of the graphics cards (they're identical) with no luck..

I'm going to hunt down some other keyboards and try that.. see what happens, but I don't know where I'm going to get another graphics card to test.. I simply don't have any laying around..

If you have any other ideas, or anything at all, please respond.  Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bconnerly (May 12, 2010)

Ok so I've tried a PS/2 keyboard with the same results..

I've taken a screenshot of a "successful" boot.. it shows voltages, etc.. is everything on there correct?  The PCIe is reading 100 Mhz, is that low?

I'm still teaching myself how to OC and i'm not there yet..


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v607/bconnerly/BootSuccess.png


----------



## jaydeee (May 15, 2010)

updating BIOS may fix it.
but be very very careful doing it.


----------



## kenkickr (May 15, 2010)

I know you've used the Reset CMOS button but have you tried unplugging the power cable, set the CMOS jumper on the board to clear, removed the CMOS battery, put the battery back in after 5-7sec, set the CMOS jumper back to regular, and plug her back in to try?


----------



## bconnerly (May 15, 2010)

jaydeee said:


> updating BIOS may fix it.
> but be very very careful doing it.



As stated above, I've already updated the BIOS with seemingly
no *new* problems..


----------



## bconnerly (May 15, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> I know you've used the Reset CMOS button but have you tried unplugging the power cable, set the CMOS jumper on the board to clear, removed the CMOS battery, put the battery back in after 5-7sec, set the CMOS jumper back to regular, and plug her back in to try?



Aside from trying a new or different type of graphics card, I think this is the only thing I haven't tried. I'll get on it asap and report back. Thanks.


----------



## bconnerly (May 16, 2010)

So this Power Supply Calculator suggests that 600W may not be enough for my system.. The calculator suggests 700W.. any thoughts?

http://support.asus.com/powersupplycalculator/pscalculator.aspx?slanguage=en-us


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2010)

Well, 5850's require 2 PCI-E connectors each. Your PSU only supplies two. I would think that a CPU and two video cards would use over 40A at load which is what the 12v rail offers. Eh, maybe not. It should still work with one card and that is a pretty good PSU.


**** Be sure to connect that 4 pin molex connector to your motherboard just above the expansion slots.


----------



## bconnerly (May 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> Well, 5850's require 2 PCI-E connectors each. Your PSU only supplies two. I would think that a CPU and two video cards would use over 40A at load which is what the 12v rail offers. Eh, maybe not. It should still work with one card and that is a pretty good PSU.
> 
> 
> **** Be sure to connect that 4 pin molex connector to your motherboard just above the expansion slots.



Wait a second.. I'm supposed to be plugging TWO power cables into the graphics cards? Right now I'm only using 1x 8-pin power cable into the bottom 8 slots on the card, leaving the top 6 6 slots on the card open...


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2010)

bconnerly said:


> Wait a second.. I'm supposed to be plugging TWO power cables into the graphics cards? Right now I'm only using 1x 8-pin power cable into the bottom 8 slots on the card, leaving the top 6 6 slots on the card open...



That is correct. Two 6 pin connectors for each card. Also, this was the "molex" connector I referred to in the post above:






Also, be sure to use the motherboard 8 pin connector, not the 4 pin.

I would suggest a different PSU. While you can use adapters I personally wouldn't trust them.


----------



## bconnerly (May 16, 2010)

ZOMG thank you so much.. I actually have something on screen! Now I can manage the rest I'm sure.. 
You think I should go for a bigger PSU to run both of those 5850's?  The calculator recommends 700W.. you think my 600W will be enough?


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2010)

bconnerly said:


> ZOMG thank you so much.. I actually have something on screen! Now I can manage the rest I'm sure..
> You think I should go for a bigger PSU to run both of those 5850's?  The calculator recommends 700W.. you think my 600W will be enough?



For CrossFire I would look for something with 4 PCI-E power connectors. Your 600W PSU actually peaks at around 720W and is very efficient. I'm just weary of using adapters I guess. I do like these Corsair PSU's, my 850TX has been very good. Stable voltages and runs cool. I should check quick what my total wattage is... brb..


----------

